# Burning Valves While Straight Piped?



## andersonn (Feb 26, 2011)

I have an 04 GTO. Everything is stock besides a Predator Diablo Tune and a muffler delete. I am thinking about getting my cats cut out but am afraid of burning valves. Is this something to worry about? The resonators will still be in, just no cats and no mufflers. I read that you can just add more fuel (which I can do on the predator) to get rid of the possibility of burning valves. 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Old wive's tale. Your fueling will be set by the front O2 sensors under normal driving and they should be set for WOT with a wideband O2 controller and tuning software. Stock WOT runs rich anyways. Normal driving is always 14.7:1


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The only way a valve could get damaged is if you just ran open cylinder heads. Cars run open headers and don't have valve problems.


----------

